# Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg



## marca (13. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollten am Sonntag mal nach Holland(Westkapelle/Domburg) zum Wolfsbarsche angeln fahren.
Wir wollen eigentlich nur Spinfischen vom Ufer aus.
Nun meine Fragen; wo sind die HotSpots?
Welche Köder haben sich bewährt?
Welche Köderführung?
Wann ist die beste Zeit?Tageszeit,Flut/Ebbe?
Die höchste Flut ist um 14:15 Uhr.
Für alle Tipps und Kniffe bin ich mehr als dankbar!!

MfG
marca


----------



## Schütti (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo Marca #h ,

ich kenne eigentlich nur einen Hot Spot zum Wolfsbarsch-Angeln und das ist die Schleuse im Brouwersdam nordöstlich von Renesse #6 . Allerdings ist das eine Halbinsel (Schouwen/Duiveland) nördlicher. Dort sind natürlich die Gezeiten sehr wichtig. Am besten 2-3 Stunden nach Höchststand des Wassers losgehen da dann das Wasser aus dem Grevelingenmeer zurückfließt in die Nordsee. Innerhalb der Schleuse (auf der Nordseeseite) kannst du sehr gut mit kleineren Jigköpfen oder Twistern fangen. Die Tageszeit ist da nicht so wichtig, allerdings müsst ihr auf die Gezeiten achten. Bei Flut läuft da gar nichts #u , da dann das Wasser von der Nordsee ins Grevelingenmeer drückt. Auch Hornhechte gibt´s dort massig. Die Top-Zeit zum Wolfbarsch angeln ist allerdings wenn die o.g. Gezeitenzeit so gegen 18:00 Uhr liegt. Dann jagen die Barsche an der Oberfläche und ihr solltet eine Posenmontage wählen. Und zwar geht das so: Weitwurfpose ca. 80-100 g mit einem Wirbel an die Hauptschnur geknotet. Dann ca. 1,5 m Monofile (ca. 0,28 mm) und am Ende ein kleiner Gummifisch (Sandaalimitation ca. 8cm lang). Ca. 15cm von den Gummifisch ein 3g Blei anknippsen und die ganze Montage in die Strömung feuern.
Dann wartet ihr (bei geöffnetem Bügel) bis die Pose noch ca. 70m weiter raustreibt. Anschließen schließt ihr den Bügel und haltet den Gummifisch in die Strömung. Ihr solltet dazu eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen da du jeden Zupfer leichter erkennen kannst, denn 150-200 m Schnur habt ihr dann draußen. Übrigens sind beide Schleusenköpfe gleich gut.

Also, berichtet doch mal.

Euer Schütti


----------



## marca (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Danke schonmal für Deine Antwort!
Von den Gezeitenzeiten(geiles Wort!) kommt es ja eigentlich hin.
Und Renesse ist ja auch nicht so weit von Domburg weg.
Wir versuchen es erst mal da und wenn nix laufen sollte ist man ja schnell am Brouwersdam.
Ich denke, ich weiß die stelle die du meinst.
werde an Monatg von unserer Tour berichten!

MfG
marca


----------



## hickmann (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Oh , jetzt muß ich mich aber mal einklinken .

Erst mal hallo an alle .

@ Schütti : Meinst Du die Schleuse an der sie auf der Seite vom Grevelinger Meer immer die Heringe reissen ?


Petri
Marcus


----------



## marca (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren also gestern in Westkapelle.
Um 11:00 Uhr waren wir am Wasser und und haben alles abgespint.
dann sind wir mit Posenmontage und Fischfetzen zu Werke gegangen.
Alles nix gebracht.
Dann bei Fluthöchststand zum Frittchenessen und weiter zum Neltje Jans.
Da alles so gemacht, wie Schütti beschrieben hat, einschließlich rumspinen mit Gufis und Mefo blinkern.
Leider alles nix gebracht.
Überall um uns herum wurde von anderen Anglern aber genauso viel/wenig gefangen.
Um 16:00 Uhr kam dann eine fürchterliche Regenwand, die uns innerhalb einiger Minuten bis auf die Haut dürchnässt hat.
Wir hatten noch nicht mal Zeit unsere regenklamotten anzuziehen.
Moral dann am boden, eingepackt und nach Hause gezockelt.
War aber trotz allem ein wirklich schöner Tag am Meer!

Angeln ist eben nicht nur Fische fangen!!

In diesem Sinne

MfG
marca


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln ist eben nicht nur Fische fangen!!



Ganz meine Meinung  #6


----------



## mary_lynch (16. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hi.

ich kann folgende Platz empfehlen: Neeltje Jaans, "Brückenlandschaft" über der Osterschelde, viele Schleusen, Neeltje Jaans ist so ein Freizeitwasserpark. Also bei Neeltje Jaans rausfahren und dann nicht rechts sondern links abbiegen, zur Meerseite hin. Kurzes Stück gerade aus, da kommt ein großer Parkplatz. Rechts sieht man ein großes Gebäude, das ist das Schleusenwerk. Dahinter ist gleich die Schleuse. Da kann man überall angeln. Am besten bei auflaufendem Wasser, schwere (20-40g) Gummifische in weiß sind ok. Besser sind die langen Muscheln (Meesschelden oder so), als Nachläufermontage auf Grund. Also wenns dort beißt, dann gehts richtig rund. Wenns nicht beißt, sind halt keine Fische da und man kann zu Hause bleiben. Problem sind die vielen Hänger. Große Steinpackungen machen außerdem das Anlanden nicht gerade einfach. Bei Niedrigwasser kann man auch auf eine Steinpackung rauslaufen, aber mit der Flut aufpassen!


----------



## Schütti (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo Hickmann,
die Schleuse die ich meine ist genau die, die du gerade beschrieben hast.
Im Mai auf der Grevelingenseite kannst du schöne Heringe fangen. Habe ich übrigens diese Jahr mit meinem Schlauchboot gemacht. Manchmal sieht man auf dem Echolot auch größere Fische. Ich denke da an große Wittlinge die des Öfteren im Grevelingenmeer vorkommen. Wenn du dich in dem Gebiet auskennst, können wir gerne noch einmal Erfahrungen austauschen. Ich bin dort jedes Jahr um Urlaub zu machen.

Hallo Marca,
Neltje Jans ist zu verschiedenen Zeiten sehr gut für Wolfsbarsch hat aber nichts mit dem Brouwersdam zu tun. Dieser liegt nördlich von Schouwen/Duiveland zwischen der Nordsee und dem Grevelingenmeer. Also, nicht verzagen. Irgendwann kommen sie schon. Die dicken Wolfsbarsche.


----------



## hickmann (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo Schütti ,
tut mir leid , dass ich Dir erst jetzt antworte ,aber ich war in den letzten zwei wochen in Renesse .
Ja ich bin öfters dort ( habe einen Wohnwagen dort stehen ) und komme gerne auf Dein Angebot gemeinsam zu angeln zurück !
Bei mir war`s diesmal nichts .
MfG
Marcus


----------



## The_Duke (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hickmann,
> die Schleuse die ich meine ist genau die, die du gerade beschrieben hast.
> Im Mai auf der Grevelingenseite kannst du schöne Heringe fangen. Habe ich übrigens diese Jahr mit meinem Schlauchboot gemacht. Manchmal sieht man auf dem Echolot auch größere Fische. Ich denke da an große Wittlinge die des Öfteren im Grevelingenmeer vorkommen. Wenn du dich in dem Gebiet auskennst, können wir gerne noch einmal Erfahrungen austauschen. Ich bin dort jedes Jahr um Urlaub zu machen.



Hi Schütti #h
ich befische den die Gegend (Schouwen-Duiveland) auch schon seit 7 Jahren und das fast ausschließlich im Mai!
Diese Schleuse dort im Brouwersdam ist ein echter HotSpot für Heringe und Hornhechte und ich liebe es das Schleusenbecken auf Nordseeseite mit der Fliegenrute zu befischen. Ein dicker Hering oder ein Horni bringt echt Laune mit feinem Fliegengerät #6
Sach mal...warst du vielleicht zufällig letztes Jahr die ersten beiden Maiwochen auch dort? Da is nämlich wirklich einer mit nem Schlauchboot und Echolot auf der Grevelinger-Seite rumgegurkt und hat vom Boot aus gefischt...und ich hab ihn beneidet. Ich stand Schulter an Schulter oben am Geländer....(siehe 2. Bild)
Das erste Bild ist die Nordseeseite der Schleuse.....


----------



## Schütti (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo Hickmann,

unser Feriendomizil liegt im Bungalowpark "De Hearde" in Ellemeet. Wird dir sicherlich bekannt sein. Bin auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr Ende Mai wieder dort #6 . Mal sehen was dann die Heringe so treiben #: . Manchmal läuft es dann auch noch gut auf Plattfische (vom Boot aus). Für Makrele ist es leider noch zu früh. Die kannst du am besten ab Juli auf der Nordseeseite (Strandaufgang ´t Klokje) bei Niedrigwasser erwischen, da du dann vom Strand aus bis zu einer Tiefenrinne (Brouwershavensche Gat) schmeissen kannst.

Wir werden uns sicherlich dort mal treffen :q .


Hallo The Duke,
letzes Jahr hatte ich leider noch kein Boot :c . Bin dieses Jahr im Mai das erste mal mit dem Boot auf dem Grevelingenmeer gewesen und habe dieses mit dem Echolot abgesucht. Richtig viel Fisch gibt´s dort meiner Meinung nach nicht  .
Allerdings kannst du natürlich auch keine Plattfische sehen.
Wie sieht es denn deiner Meinung nach im Grevelingenmeer und der Oosterschelde aus. Warst du dort in den letzten Jahren mal angeln?

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Schade, das in Westkapelle nix lief. Ich habe vor vielen Jahren auf dem Damm gute Seezungen gefangen ( nachts ) und tags auch hin und wieder Wolfsbarsche an den Pfeilern ( oder wie heissen die ? )  bei Niedrigwasser. Auf den glitschigen Holzdingern turnte immer ein Holländer rum mit Spikes unter den Schuhen. Der hatte eine Rute von 1 Meter Länge und und angelte mit so merkwürdigen Federn direkt vor seiner Nase. Der hatte immer Wolfsbarsche in der Tüte. 
In dem Park De Haerde wäre ich morgen bald gelandet aber die Preise...
Jetzt wird es Deutsche Nordsee bei Norden-Norddeich. Hoffentlich kann man da auch irgendwas angeln ?


----------



## Schütti (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo Hakengrösse1,
Welchen Damm meinst du denn? Es gibt ja einmal die Delta-Werke (Neltje Jans) und weiter nordlich den Brouwers Dam, der das Grevelingenmeer von der Nordsee trennt.

Bis dahin

Euer Schütti


----------



## The_Duke (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hi Schütti...ich nochmal 
Hab da was kopiert...hatte im Januar 2004 schon was genaueres geschrieben.
Dieses Jahr war ich nicht in Holland...zu wenig Urlaubstage für Angelurlaub in Holland  :c 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber wieder dort und zwar vom 07.-21.Mai  #v  #v 
War bisher immer im Ferienpark Port Greve, bin aber für andere Vorschläge aufgeschlossen, grade was auch Ferienhäuser in Scharendijke von privat betrifft :m...vielleicht weiß da ja jemand was?
Hier jetzt der kopierte Text:


> Ich war letztes Jahr in Holland und zwar auf Schouwen-Duiveland, genauer gesagt bei Scharendijke.
> Gefischt habe ich meistens auf dem Brouwersdam auf der Nordseeseite, gleich vorne zu Anfang bei den ersten Molenköpfen oder im Bereich der Spül-Schleuse (Verbindung zwischen Nordsee und Grevelinger Meer). Alles direkt mit dem Auto anfahrbar und einfach zu finden
> Ein zweite gute Stelle ist in der Oosterschelde und zwar wirklich bei der großen Zeelandbrugg bei Zierikzee, ist aber nicht leicht zu finden! Ich hab noch ne Radwanderkarte von dem Gebiet und versuchs mal ganz genau:
> Erstmal auf die N59 von Zierikzee nach Nieuwerkerk (nicht Richtung Brücke, da ist vorher keine Abfahrt mehr von der N256!).
> ...



Vielleicht noch ergänzend dazu bezüglich Fischbestand Grevelinger Meer.
Bei einer Führung durch Neltje Jans war da ein ganz interessanter Videofilm, der sich mit der Ökologie des Grevelinger Meeres beschäftigte. Tatsächlich wurde darin gesagt, daß ein zunehmende Eutrophorierung dem Gewässer zu schaffen macht und in warmen jahren manche Gebiete mit Sauerstoffmangel zu kämpfen haben. Ich habe auch einige deutsche Taucher direkt beim Jachthafen beim Park Port Greve befragt und die meinten einstimmig, daß die beim Tauchen gesichteten Platten in den letzten Jahren sehr stark rückläufig waren, ebenso der andere Fischbestand, allerdings nehmen die Muscheln stark zu.


----------



## The_Duke (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jetzt wird es Deutsche Nordsee bei Norden-Norddeich. Hoffentlich kann man da auch irgendwas angeln ?



Habe vor vier Jahren nen Family-Urlaub in Norden-Norddeich gemacht. 
Hatte allerdings kein Brandungsgerödel dabei (zu wenig Platz im Auto  :c ), aber ne Spinnrute und Gummiköder in verschiedenen Größen :m
Es war nur geil! Die Siele im Hinterland und auch bei Greetsiel sind nen Versuch wert! #:  Ebenso die "Teiche" vor den Sielschleusen (hier musste ich allerdings vor diversem Hornvieh ohne Euter...sprich Jungbullen...flüchten)  #t 
In den Sielen is immer ein Zander und Barsche drin, besonders im Bereich der Brücken...keine Riesen zwar aber mein größter Zander hatte immerhin 58cm!
Ein Geheimtip von nem Einheimischen waren die sogenannten Wehlen...datt sind so größere vollgelaufene Löcher, aus denen man vor vielen Jahren Material für den Deichbau gebuddelt hatte...der ERSTE Wurf mit nem zweiteiligen Indianerwobbler brachte nen Hecht mit 79cm! #6
Nimm also auf alle Fälle ne mittlere Spinnrute mit...nur so als Tipp  :m


----------



## hickmann (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

War bisher immer im Ferienpark Port Greve, bin aber für andere Vorschläge aufgeschlossen, grade was auch Ferienhäuser in Scharendijke von privat betrifft :m...vielleicht weiß da ja jemand was?

Also ich weiss noch nicht genau wann ich dort bin , aber wenn ich nicht selber in Renesse bin , vermiete ich mein Mobilheim liebendgern.:g 

Marcus


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

@schütti= Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern, das dort ein alter Panzer stand ( Denkmal ) und rechts davon war der ziemlich lange Steindamm. Nachts viele Laternen von den Anglern. Geangelt wurde mit diesen kneifenden Seeringelwürmern, die aber schon damals ziemlich teuer waren. In der Nähe dieses Panzers waren auch die Holzpfähle. Es ist sooooo lange her.....
@The Duke = Jott sei dank für den Tip; ich habe auf Anraten der Vermieterin nur Aalklamotten im Auto; werde aber morgen in der Frühe noch schnell etwas dazu packen.


----------



## Schütti (3. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*

Hallo The Duke,

besten Dank für deinen Bericht #r . Evtl. sind wir auch nächstes Jahr in der 20. KW auf Schouwen, da könnten wir gerne mal zusammen rausfahren und ein paar Heringe verhaften #v . Da auch ich nicht nur angeln, sondern auch tauchen gehe, sind mir die Probleme im Grevelingenmeer bekannt. Spätestens ab Juli (hängt immer mit dem Sommer zusammen) sind die tieferen Bereiche (ab 20m) des Grevelingenmeeres tot und es stinkt nach faulen Eiern. Ich glaube das hat was mit dem Schwefelmonoxid - Gehalt zu tun (An alle Chemiker: bitte verzeit mir wenn ich mich irre) . Für Makrelen ist es leider im Mai noch zu früh, ansonsten kann man auf der Nordseeseite (mit dem Boot, aber auch vom Strand) ab Juli schöne Makrelen fangen. Vielleicht können wir im Mai auch mal eine Tour auf die Oosterschelde machen, dort müsste auf Plattfische noch einiges laufen. Hornhechte gibt´s in der Schleuse (Nordseeseite) ja immer genug.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## The_Duke (4. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Westkapelle/Domburg*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> . Evtl. sind wir auch nächstes Jahr in der 20. KW auf Schouwen, da könnten wir gerne mal zusammen rausfahren und ein paar Heringe verhaften


Ja aber HALLO! #6 Supergerne sogar  #v  Von der Zeit her würds ja echt passen!



> Ich glaube das hat was mit dem Schwefelmonoxid - Gehalt zu tun (An alle Chemiker: bitte verzeit mir wenn ich mich irre)


Fast richtig...das was so nach faulen Eiern stinkt, ist Schwefelwasserstoff...ein giftiges Gas, welches gut wasserlöslich ist und beim anaeroben (ohne Sauerstoff) Abbau von organischem Material entsteht. Es können sich in tieferen Gewässerregionen ohne Umwälzung richtige Todeszonen bilden, in denen sich absolut kein höheres Leben aufhalten kann...da kratzt dir sogar ein vorher quicklebendiger Watti am Haken ab 

Übrigens....ich werde auch mal Richtung Ouwerkerke düsen...dort ist ein Museum...das watersnoodramp-Museum (beschäftigt sich mit der schlimmen Sturmflut von 1953 und echt empfehlenswert) und dort direkt ist ein Süßwassersee. Bin mal dort gewesen und etwas spazieren gegangen...was dort los war, war der Hammer! Da haben Räuber einen Tanz veranstaltet...nackte Panik unter den Beutefischen an verschiedenen Stellen gleichzeitig...werde mal eruieren wo ich da ne Vergunning herbekomme ...werde mal die örtliche VVV besuchen
Ganz in der Nähe ist auch ne gute Stelle auf Platte vom Strand aus...hab mich mal dort in der Dämmerung rumgetrieben und mich mit zwei Anglern auf nem Molenkopf unterhalten...zwei Platte lagen schon im Eimer :m
War aber alles fast am Urlaubsende...aber der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt #6


----------

